# CZ85 Slide Stop



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have a slight problem with my slide stop, in that it doesn't...stop the slide. I have been told that this may just be the spring, but after inspecting my pistol closely I'm pretty sure that the slide stop is actually a modified CZ75's or similar.

I've thought about buying a new one, but haven't done so as yet since the total cost is insane for such a small piece of metal (67 Euros with shipping), especially if it is just the spring that's causing the problem.

I'd be much obliged if someone here could post a decent photo of a CZ85 slide stop so I can compare it to mine. I'd also be grateful for any other input regarding the problem and possible solutions.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Found this on google images:

Left side:









Right side:









Hope this helps. I know on my SP01 the slide stop looks just like the left side of the 85, but I don't have an ambi slide stop


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Buffalo. 
That looks to be pretty much the same as mine. Looks like I've just got a worn out slide stop!

I tried using the slide stop from my friend's Tanfoglio last time I was at the range and it worked fine (apart from it not fitting into the left part, and the groove for the spring being in the wrong place). The Tanfoglio importer is only half an hour's drive away so I may just buy one for the Tanfoglio and modify it to fit, since I can't find out who the main CZ dealer/importer is in this country.


----------

